# Photoshop Tennis!



## Killermech (May 25, 2008)

So I recently found out about this real fun game which I thought i'd share with you all and im positive some of you have already heard of it.
For those that don't know what it is, here's the concept.

*Description:*
You start with a plain picture, in which users take turn into adding something (like the gbatemp christmas tree but more complex) to it.
Eventually the picture will start to fill up and become weirdness itself.

*Rules:*
- You have to alter the previous picture to a point where it's noticeable being a new picture, but must still be recognizable to some point as to being the previous picture that was altered
- *Never change its pixel size of the original picture and always save it as PNG to maintain its quality (Saving it as jpeg is accepted as well, as long as you choose 'Maximum' quality). *
- Always include the number at which stage the 'match is currently on for better tracking
- Always try your best
- Always try to make your alteration blend in with the original picture as much as possible, making it as realistic as possible (Not picky, just don't make it look really crap. As always, this is suppose to be fun, so just try your best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
- Just add 1 thing per turn (this does not limit as to how 'big' the edit is, but the picture itself most be recognizable from the previous one)
- Do not reserve a spot if the previous user already reserved one
- MAX 3 edits by the same user per day (This may change later on depending on how active the thread becomes).
- No inappropriate stuff, nudity etc.
- If two (or more) users post at the same round at the same time or near the same time. The fastest one becomes valid (unless they come to a certain agreement).

*Guidelines:*
You don't have to be an elite photoshopper to participate, but I do except a certain effort as to when you edit the picture. *If you're going to make an edit that will take atleast 30min, then post and reserve your spot. Users will then wait till you are done.* Each picture will hold a certain amount of 'rounds', in which how many times it will be edited. Once it reaches its round, I or someone else will post a new 'base picture'.

*VERY IMPORTANT:*
*Only one at the time reserves a spot. In this case if person 1 reserved one, no one else reserves or posts untill person 1 is done.
Having more than one reserving at the same time makes it messy.
So if person 1 reserves a spot, no one else can reserve a spot and everyone waits till person 1 is done with his pic. When person 1 is done with his pic, he edits his post..*

The new base picture cannot be smaller than 640x480. Naturally don't pick up a gigantic picture either, i'll leave that to your own judgement. If it's too big, then it disqualifies and a new base picture will be picked.
As for final, here's an example for editing:

We likey:





We don't likey:





Naturally you don't have to do it so advanced, as long as you try your best and don't make it look extremely crappy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any picture that breaks the rules, gets disqualified and will be ignored. Users will then proceed with the altering from the latest valid picture.

So bring forth your l33t photoshopping skills and let's create some weirdness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Matches:*
*Match 1 Base Picture:* http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/8001/ho...pe4cefdcej2.jpg
*Match 1 End Picture:* http://bkv.hku.nl/~maurits/ndol032.png
*Special Rules :* None
_Lasted 16 rounds_

*Match 2 Base Picture:* http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/5854/origsv7.png
*Match 2 End Picture:* http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w32/EVE...GIC/1212df1.png
*Special Rules :* Only real or near real stuff can be added
_Lasted 9 rounds_

*Match 3 Base Picture:* http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/5557/startti8.png
*Match 3 End Picture:* http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w32/EVE.../image1zl51.png
*Special Rules :* Only landscape, buildings or nature related pictures can be added
_Lasted 13 rounds_

*Match 4 Base Picture:* http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w234/ro...dimage4copy.png
*Match 4 End Picture:* http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/9223/72143890kz8.jpg
*Special Rules :* None
_Lasted 11 rounds_

*Match 5 Base Picture:* http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w234/rownc/planetbg.png
*Match 5 End Picture:* http://i26.tinypic.com/1gndoh.png
*Special Rules :* None
_Lasted 17 rounds_

*Match 6 Base Picture:* http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/5379/basewa0.png
*Match 6 Midplay Picture:* http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/4318/image1vb3.png
*Match 6 End Picture:* http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/9470/tennistimerw5.jpg
*Special Rules :* None
_Lasted 31 rounds_

*Match 7 Base Picture:* http://img108.imageshack.us/img108/6425/basexb6.png
*Match 7 End Picture:*
*Special Rules :* None
_Lasted X rounds_

(Make sure to include 'MatchX' and 'RoundX' for easier reference.)

Let's start with a 20 round one.

Match 1
Round 1 (20)


----------



## gov78 (May 25, 2008)

Match 1
Round 2 (20)


----------



## AndreXL (May 25, 2008)

Match 1
Round 3 (20)


----------



## Killermech (May 25, 2008)

lol at luigi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Match 1
Round 4 (20)


----------



## Upperleft (May 25, 2008)

Match 1
Round 5 (20)


EDIT: fix'd .. too late


----------



## Rowan (May 25, 2008)

Match 1
Round 6 (20)


----------



## Prime (May 25, 2008)

Match 1
Round 7 (20)


----------



## spinal_cord (May 25, 2008)

Match 1
Round 6 (20)


----------



## Upperleft (May 25, 2008)

^
round 8





Match 1
Round 9 (20)

EDIT: late again >


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 25, 2008)

Give me a sec! Working on mine!


----------



## Prime (May 25, 2008)

I was the first to post mine before spinal_cord and Upperleft


----------



## Bruinbaard (May 25, 2008)

here's mine
I was first cause i already had mine ready after andreXL but i took a long time uploading so I had to do it again after a lot of people made new ones






Edit whut where did link come from?!?


----------



## Killermech (May 25, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> ^
> round 8
> 
> 
> ...



Becoming messy already haha.
Alright, the one I quoted is the last valid one (Even though my helicopter got sunk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Cosmo2389 is first and don't reserve spots when someone has already reserved one Prime.
Let's try and keep it organized (as much as possible)

So let's wait for Cosmo2389 now then proceed from there as normal.


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 25, 2008)

Kay... Give me another sec!


----------



## Upperleft (May 25, 2008)

this is going wrong .. :\


----------



## Prime (May 25, 2008)

What do you mean reserved?


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 25, 2008)

oh noes... how do you embed... i cannot figure it out!?!

sorry, i mean, i thought it was the same way you do your siggy, but it doesn't seem to be the same...


----------



## Upperleft (May 25, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> oh noes... how do you embed... i cannot figure it out!?!


----------



## Prime (May 25, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> oh noes... how do you embed... i cannot figure it out!?!


----------



## Killermech (May 25, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> What do you mean reserved?



"If you're going to make an edit that will take atleast 30min, then post and reserve your spot. Users will then wait till you are done."

Alright, check my last post before this one, can you add your mudkip to that pic Cosmo.
*No one posts a new pic till cosmo posts*

use


----------



## Bruinbaard (May 25, 2008)

Ill add boo in for the third time after cosmo posted!


----------



## Prime (May 25, 2008)

I'll add something after Bruinbaard posts.


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 25, 2008)

Sorry guys... Finally here it is! I herd u guys liekd them, so I thought that I would add one!







Match 1
Round 10 (20)


----------



## spinal_cord (May 25, 2008)

Oh, my mouse gone


----------



## Bruinbaard (May 25, 2008)

add it in and post again then ill add boo


----------



## Killermech (May 25, 2008)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Oh, my mouse gone



Bird got my helicopter too, it's the first time so it will get some time to get used to it lol
Anyways, only 1 at the time reserves a spot. In this case Cosmo reserved one, so no one else reserves or posts untill cosmo is done.
Having more than 1 reserving at the same time makes it messy as you have noticed.

So if person 1 reserves a spot, no one else can reserve a spot and everyone waits till person 1 is done with his pic. When person 1 is done with his pic, he edits his post.

I'll let it go for this time, but keep in mind that those rules starts from now on. Making Prime the last reserver after Bruin.

EDIT: First post updated, make sure to read the 'VERY IMPORTANT' section.


----------



## Upperleft (May 25, 2008)

EDIT: ^ what he said


----------



## Bruinbaard (May 25, 2008)

So can i post now or the mouse goes in first?


----------



## Killermech (May 25, 2008)

Bruinbaard said:
			
		

> So can i post now or the mouse goes in first?


Yea, it's your turn, then Prime and then the rules regarding "only 1 person reserving a spot" starts.


----------



## Bruinbaard (May 25, 2008)

here it is:




Edit: wait something went wrong with the size


----------



## tomqman (May 25, 2008)

bit small???


----------



## Killermech (May 25, 2008)

Bruinbaard said:
			
		

> here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please keep the last resolution size from the last one (Cosmo resized it, but i'll let it go. But do not resize anymore now)
800px 532px


----------



## Bruinbaard (May 25, 2008)

I know i know didn't I write an edit under the image? which said I was working on it. Here is the good size:


----------



## tomqman (May 25, 2008)

revserved


----------



## Killermech (May 25, 2008)

Yea sorry, you added that pretty quickly so I didn't even notice the edit part in my quote.
Now it's Prime, everyone new to this thread. Read the first post rules and guidelines before posting.

Everyone waits for Prime now then we continue this normally.

EDIT: Read the rules tomqman, tomqman's reserve post above is invalid.


----------



## spinal_cord (May 25, 2008)

someone add my mouse back, there isn't anything covering it, so it should just cut'n'paste over the correct position.


----------



## Prime (May 25, 2008)

I don't take very long....

Match 1
Round 12 (20) 

round 12, correct?


----------



## tomqman (May 25, 2008)

*edit*

added mouse and boo back in

added my domokun

Match 1
Round 13 (20)


----------



## Upperleft (May 25, 2008)

Match 1
Round 14 (20)


----------



## pilotwangs (May 25, 2008)

ME next plzz.


----------



## Killermech (May 25, 2008)

Argh nvm, Pilot beat me to it lol


----------



## pilotwangs (May 25, 2008)




----------



## Killermech (May 25, 2008)

Jumping over Pilotwangs entry since it wasn't saved at highest quality.
Please do read the rules guys if you're new to this thread.

Added back my missing helicopter as well.






Match 1
Round 15

EDIT: Anyone is free to jump in from this point


----------



## Bruinbaard (May 25, 2008)

someone ruined the image quality


----------



## pilotwangs (May 25, 2008)

er,sorry people.


----------



## Prime (May 25, 2008)

This is my last one.






Match 1
Round 15


----------



## bobaphatt (May 25, 2008)




----------



## Killermech (May 25, 2008)

I think this is a good time to end Match1, as it already seems cluttered enough. Good effort guys lol. Moving on to Match2
(Original can be found in first post)






*One special rule for this Match. Only 'real' or as near real (real appearing etc) stuff can be added, so no cartoons, pixelated stuff (sprites) etc.*
(Include the text above everytime you post so new users can see it as well)
As always, make sure to read the first post first.

Match 2
Round 1 (X, ends when we feel like it (aka cluttered enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


----------



## spinal_cord (May 25, 2008)

*One special rule for this Match. Only 'real' or as near real (real appearing etc) stuff can be added, so no cartoons, pixelated stuff (sprites) etc.*
(Include the text above everytime you post so new users can see it as well)
As always, make sure to read the first post first.

Match 2
Round 2


----------



## tomqman (May 25, 2008)

One special rule for this Match. Only 'real' or as near real (real appearing etc) stuff can be added, so no cartoons, pixelated stuff (sprites) etc.
(Include the text above everytime you post so new users can see it as well)
As always, make sure to read the first post first.

Match 2
Round 3


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 25, 2008)

Saved by the bird!






One special rule for this Match. Only 'real' or as near real (real appearing etc) stuff can be added, so no cartoons, pixelated stuff (sprites) etc.
(Include the text above everytime you post so new users can see it as well)
As always, make sure to read the first post first.

Match 2
Round 4


----------



## Volsfan91 (May 25, 2008)

pretty nice huh

One special rule for this Match. Only 'real' or as near real (real appearing etc) stuff can be added, so no cartoons, pixelated stuff (sprites) etc.


----------



## tomqman (May 25, 2008)

next person combine the two pics above


----------



## Hit (May 25, 2008)

Match 2
Round 5


----------



## Jax (May 25, 2008)

oops nevermind...


----------



## Quanno (May 25, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (May 25, 2008)

One special rule for this Match. Only 'real' or as near real (real appearing etc) stuff can be added, so no cartoons, pixelated stuff (sprites) etc.
(Include the text above everytime you post so new users can see it as well)
As always, make sure to read the first post first.

Match 2
Round 7


----------



## Upperleft (May 26, 2008)

Porno stuff isn't good for my eyes you know


----------



## tomqman (May 26, 2008)

well this picture looks cluttered enought


----------



## Upperleft (May 26, 2008)

^
something can be added above


----------



## psycoblaster (May 26, 2008)




----------



## GbaDoctor (May 26, 2008)

ehm...lol

Jack on the right made me lol alot.


----------



## Killermech (May 26, 2008)

Time to wrap up Match 2, im surprised that not many used the pool lol






*Special rule for this Match: Only landscape, buildings or nature related pictures can be added*
(Include the text above everytime you post so new users can see it as well)
As always, make sure to read the first post first as well.

Match 3
Round 1 (X, ends when we feel like it (aka cluttered enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))

Gotta go now so I don't have time to add something, but i'll do it once I get back


----------



## Prime (May 26, 2008)

In fact never mind


----------



## Upperleft (May 26, 2008)

*Special rule for this Match: Only landscape, buildings or nature related pictures can be added*
Match 3
Round 2


----------



## Bruinbaard (May 26, 2008)

*Special rule for this Match: Only landscape, buildings or nature related pictures can be added*
Match 3
Round 3


----------



## Endogene (May 26, 2008)

edit:
match 3
Round 3


----------



## Rowan (May 26, 2008)

Special rule for this Match: Only landscape, buildings or nature related pictures can be added

Match 3
Round 4


----------



## Endogene (May 26, 2008)

Special rule for this Match: Only landscape, buildings or nature related pictures can be added

match 3 
Round 4


----------



## Endogene (May 26, 2008)

this is fun, who's next?

edit: sorry sort off drifted of theme


----------



## Killermech (May 26, 2008)

Yea.. guys shooting cows and soldiers with machine gun don't exactly count as 'nature'


----------



## Endogene (May 26, 2008)

i'll make up for it next time... i'll try to anyway


----------



## Endogene (May 26, 2008)

Special rule for this Match: Only landscape, buildings or nature related pictures can be added

match 3
Round 7


----------



## Bruinbaard (May 26, 2008)

Shot my milka cow with paint like drawing, argh! you bastard!


----------



## Rowan (May 26, 2008)

people are nature too 8-|


----------



## Endogene (May 26, 2008)

dunno if someone is on the next match already but got an idea that could be fun for the next set of rules:

the ultimate and most violent videogame hero showdown, it should be a big back ground though


----------



## Anakir (May 26, 2008)

It's a cactus for those of you wondering. lol.


----------



## Endogene (May 26, 2008)

hahaha nature at its finest

edit: you skiped my edit, i'll fix it up

edit: here we go





Special rule for this Match: Only landscape, buildings or nature related pictures can be added

match 3
Round 8


----------



## Anakir (May 26, 2008)

^. Sorry, didn't know. The picture never loaded on my browser.


----------



## Endogene (May 26, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> ^. Sorry, didn't know. The picture never loaded on my browser.



no problem, it was just a quick fix, weird it didn't load up though...


----------



## Killermech (May 26, 2008)

Your walking flower guy is missing a leg  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: You didn't save as max quality, the pixels are starting to show on your last pic now Endogene >_<

EDIT2: Nvm


----------



## Endogene (May 26, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Your walking flower guy is missing a leg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry bout that i'm not actually using photoshop, it doesnt ask me for what quality it wants to save, i'll stick to bmp from now on


----------



## Rowan (May 26, 2008)

Match 3 
Round 9

Meerkat with a knife can life get any better


----------



## Endogene (May 26, 2008)

i reserve this one


----------



## Endogene (May 26, 2008)

Special rule for this Match: Only landscape, buildings or nature related pictures can be added

match 3
Round 10




			
				rowanchap said:
			
		

> Meerkat with a knife can life get any better



how about a pink turtle tank?


----------



## Bruinbaard (May 26, 2008)

Pink Turtle tank stats: 
Defence:3000
attack:500
Stamina:2000
Speed:1


----------



## Rowan (May 26, 2008)

Yeah well this beaats them both 



*
CELERY WITH A SLEDGE HAMMER*




Stats:
Defence:*?*
Attack: *?*
Stamina *?*
Speed ????

Match 3 
Round 11

He crack your damn turtle


----------



## Endogene (May 26, 2008)

Special rule for this Match: Only landscape, buildings or nature related pictures can be added

match 3
Round 12

pinktankturle do: supercharged kamehamehahahahahhamehahaaaa tank baral cutsie groin shot
it's highly effective 

also added a little house


----------



## Killermech (May 26, 2008)

The placement of that meerkat and the cactus is just


----------



## Endogene (May 26, 2008)

killermech you introduced me to one hell of a fun game, thnx a lot


----------



## Rowan (May 26, 2008)

the placement was meant to be like that


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 26, 2008)

wtf s going on in this thread !


----------



## tomqman (May 26, 2008)

no bonemonkeys


----------



## Rowan (May 26, 2008)

killer mech u r amazin wat a game


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 26, 2008)

no bonemonkies :-( 

now bonemonky is sad


----------



## psycoblaster (May 27, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> Special rule for this Match: Only landscape, buildings or nature related pictures can be added
> 
> match 3
> Round 7



umm i thought you could only add 1 item


----------



## psycoblaster (May 27, 2008)

and what match is this? I mean look at above posts. It all says "match 3"


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2008)

hey you dont have a sense of humor if u joined in u would have found it fun


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2008)

u r gay remove pic


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2008)

and helicopters dont drop bombs


----------



## psycoblaster (May 27, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> u r gay remove pic
> who are you talking to.. me? well don't call anyone gay.
> 
> and plus it's not a helicopter, the plane is from this pic:
> ...


and is this also a message to me?
well first, I never said it was boring... 
and second, what makes you think I don't have a sense of humor ... I just felt it got way out of topic, so I also added a topic unrelated item on the pic.


----------



## tomqman (May 27, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> hey you dont have a sense of humor if u joined in u would have found it fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was there any need to triple post you know you can edit your post as one is already been edited

also psycoblaster i was going to use the same nuke picture lol but i didnt have enought time to get it done because i was going out.

*back on topic*
this picture looks killed so i think we need a new one


----------



## psycoblaster (May 27, 2008)

yes we do need a new pic...
so you were thinking of nuking, too?? lol


----------



## Killermech (May 27, 2008)

If anyone else wants to add a new base picture, then go ahead. Just make sure it's atleast 640x480 and if you want to have a special rule (Even though some will ignore it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), make sure to include that as well.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2008)

Match4 image

*Posts merged*






Match 4 
Round 1


----------



## Prime (May 27, 2008)

Any special rule rowanchap?


----------



## Killermech (May 27, 2008)

Match 4
Round 2


----------



## psycoblaster (May 27, 2008)

match 4.. round 3 D:
uhoh whack a mole in FPS


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2008)

no rule


----------



## psycoblaster (May 27, 2008)

Freestyle


----------



## Killermech (May 27, 2008)

Match 4
Round 4


----------



## Bruinbaard (May 27, 2008)

Dude that dog is great, you got skills


----------



## Killermech (May 27, 2008)

Bruinbaard said:
			
		

> Dude that dog is great, you got skills


Hehe, thanks


----------



## tomqman (May 27, 2008)

Match 4
Round 5


----------



## Endogene (May 27, 2008)

Match 4
Round 6

couldnt resist putting uwe bowl in this


----------



## Killermech (May 27, 2008)

Eye for an eye... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Match 4
Round 7


----------



## Endogene (May 27, 2008)

make us proud killermech

edtit: this match is turning out great


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2008)

Monkey See Monkey Screw

Match 4
Round 8


----------



## Endogene (May 27, 2008)

Match 4
Round 9

Now desert like landscape is complete without a sandworm


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2008)

any1 like my pun


----------



## Endogene (May 27, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> any1 like my pun



ehhhh not really, might just be me though


----------



## Bojangles (May 27, 2008)

Match 4
Round 10


----------



## Anakir (May 27, 2008)

Match 4
Round 11.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2008)

New match!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Match 5 pic


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2008)

my first one




Match 5
Round 1


----------



## Bojangles (May 28, 2008)

Match 5
Round 2


----------



## bobaphatt (May 28, 2008)

Match 5
Round 3


----------



## Wuschmaster (May 28, 2008)

How can you all afford photoshop? it costs like thousands of dollars?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want it too


----------



## Bruinbaard (May 28, 2008)

Wuschmaster said:
			
		

> How can you all afford photoshop? it costs like thousands of dollars?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know on what kind of forum we are?


----------



## Prime (May 28, 2008)

Wuschmaster said:
			
		

> How can you all afford photoshop? it costs like thousands of dollars?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't NEED photoshop, it is just the name of the game. and yeah, Bruinbaard took the words out of my money.

Photoshop CS3 (extended which i use) is expensive why pay when you can get it free!


----------



## Doggy124 (May 28, 2008)

Bruinbaard said:
			
		

> Wuschmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Pirated it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw, I got Adobe CS3 Master Collection from bittorrent, work great!

"A Programer who made programs copy-protection are smart, but the hacker who crack them is smarter"


----------



## bobaphatt (May 28, 2008)

Wuschmaster said:
			
		

> How can you all afford photoshop? it costs like thousands of dollars?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we're all working on one computer, sitting around it in a neat circle, changing turns...
its huge!


----------



## Doggy124 (May 28, 2008)

Match5
Round4


----------



## Killermech (May 28, 2008)

Match 5
Round 5


----------



## Minox (May 28, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Match 5
> Round 5


Lmfao


----------



## Anakir (May 28, 2008)

Match 5 round 6.


----------



## Killermech (May 28, 2008)

Match 5
Round 7


----------



## Volsfan91 (May 28, 2008)

Match 5
Round 8


----------



## bobaphatt (May 28, 2008)

Match 5
round 9


----------



## Killermech (May 28, 2008)

Match 5
Round 10


----------



## bobaphatt (May 28, 2008)

match 5
Round 11


----------



## Killermech (May 28, 2008)

Nice one Boba


----------



## Rowan (May 28, 2008)

Match: 5
Round: 12

erect remote


----------



## Killermech (May 28, 2008)

You broke my lightsaber!


----------



## Rowan (May 28, 2008)

Fixed


----------



## tomqman (May 28, 2008)

Match: 5
Round: 13


----------



## laminaatplaat (May 28, 2008)

Match: 5
Round: 14

it's the Mortal Kombat dude XD


----------



## Rowan (May 28, 2008)

Match 5 
Round 15


----------



## Rowan (May 28, 2008)

1st 1 to spot bowling ball wins
a mario kart BG 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I knew ud be excited


----------



## bobaphatt (May 28, 2008)

match 5
round 16

thats it for me for this week, i'm off to some sunny island in the carribean


----------



## tomqman (May 29, 2008)

lol nice face hugger


----------



## Prime (May 29, 2008)

match 5
round 17


----------



## Killermech (May 29, 2008)

Time to wrap it up! I liked this match, cause I see alot of edits which blends in well and took effort to edit. One of my favorite matches so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Base: http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/5379/basewa0.png






Match 6
Round 1
Special rules: None


----------



## Prime (May 29, 2008)

Match 6
Round 1
Special rules: None

I was going to do motion blur but i didn't know what angle it was meant to be so i left it out.


----------



## Killermech (May 29, 2008)

Don't resize the original picture


----------



## Prime (May 29, 2008)

This any better?:


----------



## Killermech (May 29, 2008)

Sehr gut, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Btw, I meant the base pic not to be resized, your edited pics inside it can be :S


----------



## Prime (May 29, 2008)

Oh, right so it is still ok?


----------



## Killermech (May 29, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Oh, right so it is still ok?


Yes, you can resize your astroboy edit in any way you want (as long as it doesn't take up the entire screen or too much of it). Just the base image, the whole picture
should remain the same size as from when it first started. In this case 922x691.


----------



## Endogene (May 29, 2008)

Match 6
round 3

this is what is called player tan/burn


----------



## Whizz (May 29, 2008)

Match 6
round 4


----------



## Endogene (May 29, 2008)

match 6
Round 4

I like my volleyball games to have a apocalyptic look to it


----------



## Bojangles (May 29, 2008)

match 6
Round 4


----------



## Endogene (May 29, 2008)

you skipped me, fixing it now


----------



## tomqman (May 29, 2008)

resevered while waiting for fixed image


----------



## Endogene (May 29, 2008)

Match 6
Round 5

edit: whenever someone decides to edit the base photo always call reserve beforehand so that we know you are doing it


----------



## tomqman (May 29, 2008)




----------



## Endogene (May 29, 2008)

wow so pretty


----------



## Endogene (May 29, 2008)

Round 6 
Match 7


----------



## tomqman (May 29, 2008)

bloody french 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## tomqman (May 29, 2008)

Round 6
Match 8

edit soz about double post


----------



## Endogene (May 29, 2008)

Round 6 
Match 9


----------



## Endogene (May 29, 2008)

This is becoming close to being the best photo tennis yet


----------



## BakuFunn (May 29, 2008)

Round 6
Match 10


----------



## Bruinbaard (May 29, 2008)

you've got to close the img tag with[/img]


----------



## BakuFunn (May 29, 2008)

yea i noticed, i just edited it


----------



## dawn.wan (May 30, 2008)

Round 6
Match 11..?


----------



## BakuFunn (May 30, 2008)

Bojangles said:
			
		

> -Image removed-
> 
> match 6
> Round 4


DUDE!
i looked for whats different, and i found it. Please like delete it, it is against the rules. You wouldnt like to be banned, eh? Also, nice photoshop skills, man...




Not saying you have to, but i guess me posting this is drawing attention to what you did...
Whatever, im just suggesting, it seems wrong cause most of the kids here are like what, 10 years old?
But no one noticed what you did anyways.


----------



## Endogene (May 30, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Bojangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you talking about?

haaaaaa now i see it, nice one
anyway the bodybuilder has bigger ones, i totally didnt noticed when i merged our to edits, i'll fix it this evening


----------



## Prime (May 30, 2008)

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ASTRO BOY?!


----------



## tomqman (May 30, 2008)

Match6
round13


----------



## tomqman (May 30, 2008)

new picture is up


----------



## Endogene (May 30, 2008)

Match 6
Round 14

now its a party! ("denudified" my entry)


----------



## Killermech (May 30, 2008)

Match 6
Round 15

Anyways, I removed the breasts on mine so rest assure. Don't add any nude (show sensitive parts) pictures and please don't forget to include the round and match in every post so we don't lose count!


----------



## Endogene (May 30, 2008)

sometimes i dont get it...
Masterchief naked pushing a guy'head into his crotch while a turtle man expores his behing with his tongue is ok yet a total of 20 pixels isn't? i dont get the internet

anyway lets avoid "sex" so no more pics get moderated, true shame i was planing on making a video of all the matches to show how each pic evolved, guess ill miss some frames






Match 6
Round 14

now its a party! ("denudified" my entry)


----------



## Endogene (May 30, 2008)

Match 6
Round 16


----------



## Prime (May 30, 2008)

There is two different versions...


----------



## Endogene (May 30, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> There is two different versions...



nah that was my round 14 entry i reedited so there was no more nudity


----------



## tomqman (May 30, 2008)

Match 6
Round 17


----------



## Killermech (May 30, 2008)

Match 6
Round 18

That concludes episode 1.. the gay wars


----------



## Rowan (May 30, 2008)

killer mech fix plz im too lazy

macth 6 
round 19


----------



## tomqman (May 30, 2008)

resevered


----------



## Killermech (May 30, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> Pic
> 
> killer mech fix plz im too lazy
> 
> ...



Oh come on now, you can do better than that on Stephen.. really lazy work lol
Just remove Stephen and include the leprechaun only (add it on my latest one)

EDIT: Nvm, did it for you now





Match 6
Round 19


----------



## tomqman (May 30, 2008)

Match 6
Round 20


----------



## Bruinbaard (May 31, 2008)

Match 6
Round 21
Did it turn out well?i have doubts


----------



## BlueStar (May 31, 2008)

Match 6
Round 22


----------



## laminaatplaat (May 31, 2008)

Match 6
Round 23


----------



## dawn.wan (May 31, 2008)

Match 6
Round 24


----------



## tomqman (May 31, 2008)

Match 6
Round 25


----------



## dawn.wan (Jun 1, 2008)

Match 6
Rd 26


----------



## Ducky (Jun 2, 2008)

Rawr... Patrick! comin up in..  3... 2... 1... and some minutes.










Match 6
Round 27


----------



## Dingler (Jun 2, 2008)

That you Patrick?






Match 6
Round 28


----------



## Prime (Jun 2, 2008)

Match 6
Round 28


----------



## Dingler (Jun 2, 2008)

OH SHI-






Who will save the day?

Match 6
Round 29


----------



## BakuFunn (Jun 2, 2008)

Match 6 Round 30


----------



## Whizz (Jun 2, 2008)

Match 6 Round 31

Who you gonna call?

Damn, wrong number!


----------



## Killermech (Jun 2, 2008)

Good match guys (and our longest one so far w00t! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
But all good things come to an end and here's a new match.





Match 7
Round 1
Base picture can be found in first post

Special rules? None!


----------



## BakuFunn (Jun 2, 2008)

Match 7
Round 2


----------



## tomqman (Jun 2, 2008)

Match 7
Round 3


----------



## Dingler (Jun 3, 2008)

Is dat sum Megatron!?






pewpew


Match 7
Round 4


----------



## Prime (Jun 3, 2008)

Match 7
Round 5


----------



## Dingler (Jun 3, 2008)

Let's get this show on the road people!






Match 7
Round 6


----------



## Rowan (Jun 3, 2008)

upload website not goin full size
undoing last post


----------



## Rowan (Jun 3, 2008)

btw its a cucumber






match 7 
round 6


----------



## Dingler (Jun 3, 2008)

Uhm guy, you skipped a pic


----------



## tomqman (Jun 3, 2008)

match 7 
round 8


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Yugge (Jun 3, 2008)

Kirbyman, your is resized.




Match 7
Round 8

Enter Freeman


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Jun 4, 2008)

you just had to click on it to get fullsize


----------



## Yugge (Jun 4, 2008)

kirbyman123 said:
			
		

> you just had to click on it to get fullsize



No, your is 640x450 while the set size for this match is 900×633.


----------



## tomqman (Jun 4, 2008)

Match 7
Round 9


----------



## Prime (Jun 4, 2008)

Way to go in covering my addition Yugge


----------



## Commander (Jun 4, 2008)

Can anyone spot the fridge?






Match 7 Round 10.


----------



## tomqman (Jun 4, 2008)

lol


----------



## Yugge (Jun 4, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Way to go in covering my addition Yugge


Hey, you win some, you lose some. I was looking for a nice place to place freeman, and I just thought it fitted.


----------



## Prime (Jun 4, 2008)

Match 7 Round 11

(wow, it is very dark o_0)


----------



## Bruinbaard (Jun 4, 2008)

Commander said:
			
		

> Can anyone spot the fridge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've got to love Indiana Jones 4!


----------



## Killermech (Jun 4, 2008)

Match 7
Round 12


----------



## dawn.wan (Jun 5, 2008)

Match 7
Rd 13


----------



## gangsterboi (Jun 5, 2008)

Match 7
Rd 14


----------



## tomqman (Jun 8, 2008)

Match 7
Rd 15


----------



## Endogene (Jun 8, 2008)

Match 7
Round 16

(i'm in the bonemonkey mood)


----------



## Rowan (Sep 8, 2008)

lets start this again


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 8, 2008)

well at least post a picture if you want to restart it


----------



## Rowan (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Rowan (Sep 8, 2008)

sorry ruined img quality


----------

